# This is pretty far north... Uh oh



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Not sure if this guy is full of it because the receipt is older but this can't be a good sign.....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/earliest-ever.561118/


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Jdk I sell merchant processing better know as credit card processing and deal with the equipment that accepts cards and processes receipts and you can change dates and times on them it's not that hard to. So maybe it is not legit!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Of course the poster would either have to own the store, or know the owner or someone in the store willing to do that for a hoax. Seems pretty involved. But, seeing as how the perpetrator is from Michigan, that doesn't mean it didn't happen.

My feeling is that Michigan is just not right! We all know that, don't we?


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

It takes seconds to do... It's no sweat either way to me! Im hoping for a banner year and finding some blacks!


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

I am with you cooley.... If it is going to stay warm like this it better keep raining. No snowpack for that nice slow release moisture during the first warm up. 

http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm


----------

